# How do they make these? (pic inside)



## Number 18 (May 18, 2010)

I wonder how they make these at the fancy places

do they use cake molds for it? or they use a cutter?

and just look how beautiful and clean the cut is

I've asked before about getting a clean cut but I never have achieved this level of perfection!


----------



## buckytom (May 18, 2010)

that's definitely done inside a mold or form..


----------



## Katie H (May 18, 2010)

What are they?  I agree with bucky.  Some sort of mold has been used.  If they are ice cream, I'd say you could make them using the right diameter PVC pipe.  They're beautiful.


----------



## JamesS (May 18, 2010)

Looks delicious. Are those currants on top?


----------



## DaveSoMD (May 18, 2010)

I'm guessing they used rings.. probably you could make each layer using a tuna fish can as the ring and then stack the layers.


----------



## Janet H (May 18, 2010)

Maybe they use some tear away lining.  Either a paper baking mold or a hard sided mold lined with parchment paper.  I think the white cake layers are precut cut with a biscuit type cutter and then layered into the mold with soften more liquid layers (ices).

Baking Paper Molds - Baking Molds And Pastry Molds

At any rate it looks yummy.

On edit: Dave's prolly right as you can smooth the top layer level with the ring and make it look so finished.


----------



## Mimizkitchen (May 18, 2010)

Ring mold without a doubt, they are beautiful... What are they???


----------



## x7anooonah (May 18, 2010)

They are pretty. I can tell they use the high rings with a removable bottom to make it easy to get out.


----------



## Number 18 (May 19, 2010)

buckytom
I don't think molds. they're hard to get the stuff out and it will ruin the top of the dessert., and it would be hard to make each one individually! Plus they use it in french bakeries and they make a lot of these so molds is not the answer.

Katie E
I think they're currant mousse dessert.

JamesS
I guess.

DaveSoMD
No, the layers here are perfect, they were not stacked for sure.

Janet H
no it would be too expensive for the bakery to use disposable things.

Mimizkitchen
I think that too. they're called red currant delice.

x7anooonah
Hmm maybe, we need a pastry chef to tell us.


----------



## Alix (May 19, 2010)

Well when I buy stuff like this I have to peel off a hard plastic liner from around them. I'd go with that.


----------



## stikinecook (May 19, 2010)

A few of the other students in our class made a few things like this, and I think they did use a plastic liner, or parchment paper, ETC.  looked like it could be Very delicate. But yummy.


----------



## missM (May 20, 2010)

I've done those sorts of things with 'flummery' and sponge cake.  Very easy.  And yes, they are cut, not molded.  Believe it or not, I use cans with top and bottom removed.  (I'm a great recycler!!)   And if anyone would like to know what 'flummery' is, I'll tell you how to make it if you request it.  Flummery is most delicious, and oh, so easy.


----------



## Selkie (May 20, 2010)

I suspect they use a deep ring mold (perhaps a clear acrylic tube available at most hobby shops) and tape or secure a bottom to it, then prop up one side, pour in a couple of layers, and then set it flat and finish it off. It would be time consuming, but worth it. It's very stunning and a great idea!


----------



## Number 18 (May 21, 2010)

Alix
the plastic isn't hard, it's more like a cello wrap. And not all restaurants use them!

stikinecook
Using liners isn't easy, maybe they did it with liners but I'm sure the chefs don't as they make 100s a day.

missM
Oh so cut, eh?
but how do you remove them after you cut them immediately, do they stuck to the ring and you push them up? but they're very delicate how is it possible?
and what do you do with the excess left overs? throw them away?

Selkie
yes we could do that, but I want to know how the pros make them


----------



## velochic (May 21, 2010)

I have made trifles in a similar manner that did not look NEARLY as beautiful as those!  

I think that they used ring molds that are lined with parchment paper.  That is, the parchment paper lines the ring, perhaps a little taller than the ring mold.  Once everything is set, the mold is removed (it easily slides off and the parchment remains) and then the parchment is peeled away.

If you look at the foremost picture, you can see near the top, where the glaze meets the mousse, that there are small "chips" in the mousse where it was pulled away with the parchment.  Also, the air bubbles in the mousse are pronounced.  If it had been cut or a mold been pulled straight off, the sides would be smeared and the air bubbles would not be visible.


----------



## missM (May 21, 2010)

I now know that these desserts are actually marshmallow and not flummery as I thought.   The swirl in the body of the piece is of course white marshmallow swirled through the middle of the pour.  
A cutter is a deep pastry cutter which is oiled before using.  
This advice is from eldest daughter who is a cordon bleu chef.


----------



## LPBeier (May 21, 2010)

Actually they use clear acetate rings which are simply taped together.  The cake is cut to fit and placed in the rings and the mousse is spooned in.  They are refrigerated and when ready to serve the acetate rings are carefully removed.  The acetate does not stick easily to the food so it makes a great mold and you can see what you are doing.  Also, you can make them any size you want.  The angled striping is done by soaking the cake in the glaze or a syrup.

Hope that helps!

edit:  Mine differs from MissM but this is how we made them at school and at the catering company I apprenticed at.  I still use the acetate molds in my own work.


----------

